# ADC FB1-4001A questions



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

I am looking into this motor due to a great deal locally and have a few questions. I am planning on putting the motor in a 91 Golf GL with a final drive of 3.67.

How will the motor perform at 72v? 
Is it enough power to move the golf?
Top speed limitations due to 72v?

Best way to test the motor before buying?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

IchibahnSLC said:


> I am looking into this motor due to a great deal locally and have a few questions. I am planning on putting the motor in a 91 Golf GL with a final drive of 3.67.
> 
> How will the motor perform at 72v?
> Is it enough power to move the golf?
> ...


I converted my car in Nov 1999. I used a ADC fb4001a because that was just about the only choice then. I am running 144 nom and a 500amp Curtis. While it doesn't set the world on fire it moves pretty good for 2700 pounds(3000lbs) with two people in it. I had 50K on the motor with no problems until a couple of the bands started coming lose. The motor was running fine just some of the banding was flipping against the field making a wearing noise. when I removed the armature there was two shinny rings around the inside of the fields. The brushes were in good shape with many more miles on them but I changed them when I had the banding freshened. I can't say how 72V will be but I can say with confidence that I would not like it even though most of my driving is short distances every day.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

dragonsgate said:


> I converted my car in Nov 1999. I used a ADC fb4001a because that was just about the only choice then. I am running 144 nom and a 500amp Curtis. While it doesn't set the world on fire it moves pretty good for 2700 pounds(3000lbs) with two people in it. I had 50K on the motor with no problems until a couple of the bands started coming lose. The motor was running fine just some of the banding was flipping against the field making a wearing noise. when I removed the armature there was two shinny rings around the inside of the fields. The brushes were in good shape with many more miles on them but I changed them when I had the banding freshened. I can't say how 72V will be but I can say with confidence that I would not like it even though most of my driving is short distances every day.


Thank you for that information. Good info in your post. Makes me feel pretty good about that particular motor. I plan on running it at 144v eventually and the vehicle I will be using will be about the same weight as yours with two people in it until I can get better batteries. Out of curiosity where did you source your replacement parts?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

72 volts vs 144 volts will narrow the torque band to about half of the 144 volt. Peak HP will be half. 72 volts at 500 amps will give a peak HP of 48. At 144 volts the peak would be 96 HP. At the wheels you could expect perhaps 80% of the above figures. The torque will be the same but will taper off earlier so you will need to shift sooner.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

dougingraham said:


> 72 volts vs 144 volts will narrow the torque band to about half of the 144 volt. Peak HP will be half. 72 volts at 500 amps will give a peak HP of 48. At 144 volts the peak would be 96 HP. At the wheels you could expect perhaps 80% of the above figures. The torque will be the same but will taper off earlier so you will need to shift sooner.


Good info, thank you. I'll be rolling in a pretty slow car especially at first. That is ok with me.


----------

